# Mourning Dove Cage



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

hi Its me PS10 and i was planning to build a cage with some steel,sealant,mesh And cage skeleton.Its for a mourning dove i would like to adopt.


P.S.can anyone tell me how to insert a picture i have no idea to do that



Thanks


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a link to starter loft plans, but that may be more than you're up for at this point. http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm It depends on how many birds you want to keep and where your cage will be located. If outdoors, it needs to be sturdy enough to keep out predators. A rabbit hutch makes a suitable dwelling for a single bird or two. Don't use chicken or aviary wire--raccoons can tear right through it. Welded 1" x 1" wire or smaller is best. The bird will need to have a secure area protected from dampness and drafts, as well. Doves and pigeons are strong flock birds and are happiest in the company of their own kind, though some of our members do have happy, indoor "companion" pigeons. 

It's illegal to keep native species in captivity without a special permit and Mourning Doves are a native species. There are non-native domestic doves available (ring-necks, for example) or I'm pretty sure you can find a pigeon that needs a home. Generally speaking, pigeons are tamer and make better pets.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*website link*

Thanks for that website link for loft construction! That's a great link......
feralpij


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PigeonSitter10 said:


> P.S.can anyone tell me how to insert a picture i have no idea to do that


Scroll down beneath the area where you type the text of your message and click on "Manage Attachments", and then follow the steps for locating the picture file and uploading it to the message board.

As has been posted, Mourning Doves cannot be kept as pets without special permits, and I believe you have to be at least 18 years of age in order to apply for them.

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Terry, I believe at the Wildlife Care Center, he can adopt a mourning dove if it is unreleasable. A parent can sign. YOng


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yong said:


> Terry, I believe at the Wildlife Care Center, he can adopt a mourning dove if it is unreleasable. A parent can sign. YOng


I wish that were the case, but I don't think so. Even with the somewhat more flexible recent rules, non-releasable protected species can only be kept as educational birds (again requiring permits) or as surrogates (and then only kept by someone holding the necessary state and federal permits). It used to be that all non-releasable wild birds were required to be euthanized unless kept under an educational permit. Allowing them to be kept as surrogate parents is a fairly recent change in the regulations.

Since Mourning Doves are protected under the Federal Migratory Bird Treaty Act, I don't see how the center could circumvent the requirements for permits unless PS10 were to be listed as a sub-permittee under the center's permits.

I'm not trying to be mean or contrary about this, but would hate for PS10 to get his hopes up for having a bird that isn't going to be possible for him to have. I would hope that the center would be willing to adopt out non-releasable pigeons and domestic/doves, however. 

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

"I'm not trying to be mean or contrary about this, but would hate for PS10 to get his hopes up for having a bird that isn't going to be possible for him to have. I would hope that the center would be willing to adopt out non-releasable pigeons and domestic/doves, however."

I know you're not trying to be mean, that is how we all learn. I will give them a call tomorrow, and find out what they DO, do with the natives that are non-releasable. (doves) I do know that the local shelter does adopt out other pigeons and doves that are exotics. Many get put down if they have a "certain" type of wing damage, or have canker. if I put in a request for a special needs pij, then they will usually set one aside for me, that might otherwise be killed. Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Terry, You are right...It's the ring neck that they will allow sometimes. Even that can be questionable for them. PS10 i did tell them about you and they did say that there are 2 white female doves down there currently, and that if your parents support you, and if youpass a home inspection, you could adopt them. Just letting you know. Yong


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yong and PS10,

Ringneck doves are lovely little birds and make wonderful pets .. I have lots of them. If you truly want to learn everything about them, then join the doves-pigeons list at Yahoogroups .. there are also some wonderful websites.

Terry


----------

